# Ever pull someone from a burning car?



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I haven't, but I almost had to tonight. That split-second when you decide if you're going to go in there or not is a real strange thing.

My son and I were driving to a youth meeting tonight on dark, foggy roads. We came upon a few stopped cars. It was so foggy we couldn't tell what going on. We decided to go around only to find a semi stopped lengthwise across the highway. There was a pickup smashed under the semi trailer, which appeared to be a tanker of some kind. The pickup's engine compartment was on fire, directly under the belly of the tanker. I asked a guy if there was anyone in the truck and he said "yep, she's still in there."

Oh crap! I ran around the tanker to find an off-duty officer and a bystander pulling her out of the burning truck. She was in obvious pain but was able to tell us that there wasn't anyone else in there. The driver of the semi was able to tell us the tanker was full of milk products. Double Whew!!!

I've been working as an orthopedic surgeon in trauma centers for a while now, and it takes quite a bit to give me pause. I've seen my share of horrible stuff. This experience was different though - more intense, and a bit surreal, like something out of a movie set. I have a new level of respect for the guys who do that sort of thing as part of their everyday job. Those two unquestionably saved that woman's life. Literally, within a few seconds the cab was engulfed in flames. By the time the fire dept got there there was nothing left of the cab but bare metal.

As soon as I figure out how to suck the photos out of my cell phone, I'll post one here.

BTW, everyone involved should be just fine.

Hug your loved ones. You never know......


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sweet story. Shocking what could happen any second.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Glad it had a happy ending!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

wow, what an experience. Glad everyone is safe. The sad thing is, the first thing that comes to my mind when I hear about that situation is "what would be my liability if she had a broken neck and I had to move him/her?" Ever since watching a CHiPs episode in the 70's as a kid when Panch was accused of moving someone in that situation, I've thought about it in that point of view. I blame it on the lawyer-crazy world we live in right now


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm glad there are still people out there who risk life and limb to help others. The emt people out there are a society unto themselves. They are always ready. I take my hat off to them. ...and to the doctors and nurses that spend so much of their lives helping total strangers. Who would take such risks for people you'll never seen again?... It's a credit to humanity! Thanks so much!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I've often wondered about what the situation is if you are the observer and not in any immediate danger.

A strange thing indeed especially when you are the one in trouble.

Tonight I skidded off the highway and crashed into someone else's car due to an icy spot. Everyone was ok, but the feeling of knowing the accident is in progress was very strange and surreal...


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Did anybody bring cookies? No sense in all that milk going to waste.




I'm glad every one is OK.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

It was actually whey - whatever that is.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that everyone will be fine. That type of experience does give you pause.

Isn't whey the liquid stuff from cottage cheese? I vaguely recall an explanation of "Little Miss Muffet sitting on a tuffet eating of curds and whey. . ." The curds and whey was cottage cheese. I think. That was a loooong time ago.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

cs_gardener said:


> Isn't whey the liquid stuff from cottage cheese?


I dunno. If it is, I'm sure glad it stayed inside the tanker. Imagine 10,000 gallons of gasoline roasted, lukewarm, curdled cheese juice flowing all over the highway. Yuck.

I also didn't notice any tuffets in the vicinity.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow!

Congratulations Bryce!

Having a bunch of Firefighters in the family and knowing one guy that rescued a friend (a drag racer)caught in a truck that was on fire, knowing what you are getting into and going towards it anyway, to me, takes a lot of courage. The momentary urge to help especially when backed up by knowledge means courage regardless of denial or actual results. Again; good on you!


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Whey is the liquid left over when ever you cause milk to curdle. It is the thin liquid on the yogurt before you stir it in. When you make cheese what ever doesnt curdle is whey. It is widely used in a variety of food products from sausage to cereal to milkshakes and is a fine nonfat but lousy tasting source of protein for humans and other animals. It is a relatively expensive protein source compared to soy. I was an EMT while going through college and I look back and wonder how I did it. I think most states have good samaritan laws so that if you are a bystander and move somebody from the burning truck or other peril you are pretty safe from litigation. That was ohio in the early 80s. Laws may have changed since then. If you pull them from the burning truck in order to beat them senseless for driving badly then you are likely in serious trouble. Glad to hear it turned out well bryce.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

hooha said:


> wow, what an experience. Glad everyone is safe. The sad thing is, the first thing that comes to my mind when I hear about that situation is "what would be my liability if she had a broken neck and I had to move him/her?" Ever since watching a CHiPs episode in the 70's as a kid when Panch was accused of moving someone in that situation, I've thought about it in that point of view. I blame it on the lawyer-crazy world we live in right now


personally i've never been in a situation like that, so i don't know how i would react, but i have huge respect for those who don't think but just do. so BryceM... congrats on just reacting and seeing what you could do to help.

but hooha is right, people are worried about liability. i've read reports of people being sued by the person they saved with CPR because their ribs were cracked/broken. and i had recently read the article of a woman suing her (i'm assuming no longer her) best friend for dragging her out of a car wreck, which she is now a paraplegic. she is saying the dragging caused her current condition and the courts agreed with her. way to thank a person for saving her life.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Idaho Good Samaritan Law

I.C. §5-330.

Immunity of persons giving first aid from damage claim.

link here: http://www.cprinstructor.com/legal.htm
That no action shall lie or be maintained for civil damages in any court of this state against any person or persons, or group of persons, who in good faith, being at, or stopping at the scene of an accident, offers and administers first aid or medical attention to any person or persons injured in such accident unless it can be shown that the person or persons offering or administering first aid, is guilty of gross negligence in the care or treatment of said injured person or persons or has treated them in a grossly negligent manner. The immunity described herein shall cease upon delivery of the injured person to either a generally recognized hospital for treatment of ill or injured persons, or upon assumption of treatment in the office or facility of any person undertaking to treat said injured person or persons, or upon delivery of said injured person or persons into custody of an ambulance attendant.

[1965, ch. 241, §1, p. 591.]


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Just for the record, I didn't actually pull the person from the car. The two people who got there first broke the windows and managed to get her out just as I got up to the truck.

I probably would have though. It's certainly not OK to just sit there and watch someone burn to death. The passenger compartment was fully engulfed in flames just a few seconds after they got her out.










The photo isn't the best, but you get the idea.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW! That's incredible! I can't imagine the truama of just seeing that and realizing you were in there a few seconds before!,, much less... the injuries... Pretty incredible!!!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have to say I don't know if I would have gone into a burning car. When I was younger without a doubt, I would have done it (when it was just me), but once you have kids something changes and your prime responsibility is to them. And since my well-being is forever tied to their well-being I don't thing I could risk the devasting effect this would have on people so close to me.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> I have to say I don't know if I would have gone into a burning car. When I was younger without a doubt, I would have done it (when it was just me), but once you have kids something changes and your prime responsibility is to them. And since my well-being is forever tied to their well-being I don't thing I could risk the devasting effect this would have on people so close to me.


Well, I have many of the same feelings, especially when deep down I know that there is a good chance that the person in the truck is there because of their own stupidity. It's always a person on drugs, talking on a cell phone, driving too fast, drunk, suspended license, etc., etc. By all logic, why would anyone do something so potentially dangerous as running toward a fire? I have five kids, a busy medical practice, and a million reasons to be somewhere else.

It's just that once you're actually in the situation stuff just happens. You run on in there and then later say, "Wow, that turned out well........., but it didn't have to. What on earth was I thinking?????"

Weird stuff. It's hard to predict how you'll react.


----------



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

I would completely freeze up. I've never been worth a dime in a crisis. Thank god for people like you who are willing to help. I have tremendous respect for those that put their lives on the line for others.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

BryceM said:


> Well, I have many of the same feelings, especially when deep down I know that there is a good chance that the person in the truck is there because of their own stupidity. It's always a person on drugs, talking on a cell phone, driving too fast, drunk, suspended license, etc., etc. By all logic, why would anyone do something so potentially dangerous as running toward a fire? I have five kids, a busy medical practice, and a million reasons to be somewhere else.
> 
> It's just that once you're actually in the situation stuff just happens. You run on in there and then later say, "Wow, that turned out well........., but it didn't have to. What on earth was I thinking?????"
> 
> Weird stuff. It's hard to predict how you'll react.


my thoughts exactly. If you have time to think about it, you can weigh the pros and cons, but most of the time in those situations you dont' get that luxury.

I hope I'm never in that situation, but you see someone potentially in serious trouble first reaction is to try to help, because that's what you'd want done if your were in there place....


----------



## brion0 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd like to think I would try to help. Rather put my self in harms way, than stand by, an let harm come to someone that I could have stopped. But it hard to guess what Id realy do. 

The fog was bad, now its snowing. Some people dont slow down an drive acordingly. Couple weeks ago I had to drive into MT, the roads were ice. Saw two pickups rolled in the median, Highway Patrol were at both, still gave me the willys driving by them.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

hooha said:


> wow, what an experience. Glad everyone is safe. The sad thing is, the first thing that comes to my mind when I hear about that situation is "what would be my liability if she had a broken neck and I had to move him/her?" Ever since watching a CHiPs episode in the 70's as a kid when Panch was accused of moving someone in that situation, I've thought about it in that point of view. I blame it on the lawyer-crazy world we live in right now


I am a certified Emergency First Response Responder and an oxygen provider. there are good samaritin laws that protect you from that instance, you need to ask if they would like your help and if they say yes, do it! imperfect help given is better than perfect help with held. In an instance where someone could possibly die without your help you really can't make the situation any worse.


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes it is the liquid stuff. I also looked up tuffet when I was small. It is the spot where a cow or other animal relieved itself long enough ago that now there is a lush growth of grass benefitting from the event. Dont let a cow try that in your planted tank.:yawinkle:

I did rescue someone from a dump truck. We were 2000 feet underground in a mine under Lake Erie. He walked right out in front of it as it was bearing down. He couldn't hear me yell and I couldn't step out in the roadway, but I was holding a shovel so I scooped him with it in the gut and hauled him back just before the six foot tall truck tire whizzed by his receeding boots not even a foot away. Once he finally got his wind back, he said, "Thank you." I said, "First time someone thanked me for hitting them with a shovel." It left some good marks but nothing compared to what the truck would have done.


----------

